# 1951 8-n 3 Point just goes up or down nothing in between.



## WHB (Feb 7, 2021)

HarveyW Thank- you very much for the insight. Started unit lifted seat flipped lever, presto chango operates as it should. I do have a ? tho what is the draft control used for? Also when the trac. is running I hear a ticking/clicking coming for the trans. gets faster as you increase RPM'S


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good News WHB, thanks for the feedback. 

The draft mode is made for plowing, keeps the pull from the plows fairly steady by adjusting the depth of the plow. The pulling force is sensed through the top link of the 3-point hitch.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

WHB,

Just a common sense idea on that clicking - check fluid levels. Probably a good idea to check every level and start a scheduled maintenance done log too - because you know what they say - "Memory is What You Forget With."

It could just be a low fluid level somewhere (OK, at least it's a start to check off that possibility out of the way) or maybe even simply a loose/backed off bolt or nut, too. Start with the easy stuff first before graduating to the OMG / BIG $ stuff. 
Let us know what you found.

- Joe -


----------

